# Black Library sale (LE & hardbacks,paperbacks,omnibuses) !!!



## Revokation

Most of the books are in Like New Condition and some in Very Good Condition. For more accurate description and photos send me a p.m.
Prices does not include shipping costs, and i will only send via registered mail - requests that require non-registered mail will be totally ignored.


Now here's the list :

LIMITED EDITIONS:

01. Black Legion - 50 euro

Horus Heresy Hardbacks :

01. False Gods - 20 euro 
02. Old Earth - 20 euro
03. Burden Of Loyalty- 20 euro

Other Hardbacks :

01. Archaon : Lord Of Chaos - 20 euro
02. The Rise Of The Horned Rat - 20 euro
03. Deathblade - The End Times - (Malus Darkblade 6) - 20 euro

Paperbacks & Omnibuses :

01. Souldrinkers : Redemption Omnibus - 10 euro
02. Souldrinkers : Annihilation Omnibus - 10 euro
03. Blackhearts Omnibus - 10 euro
04. There is only war Omnibus -10 euro
05. Shield Of Baal (Space Marine Battles) - 5 euro
06. Devastation Of Baal (Space Marine Conquests) - 5 euro
07. Red Thirst - 8 euro
08. Blood For The Blood God - 10 euro
09. Realm Of Chaos - 5 euro
10. Lords Of Night - 5 euro
11. Treacheries Of The Space Marines - 3 euro
12. The Daemon's Curse (Malus Darkblade 1) - 5 euro
13. Bloodstorm (Malus Darkblade 2) - 5 euro
14. Reaper Of Souls (Malus Darkblade 3) - 5 euro
15. Warpsword (Malus Darkblade 4) - 5 euro
16. Lord Of Ruin (Malus Darkblade 5) - 5 euro


----------



## Revokation

The following books have been sold : 

- Space Wolves (Legends Of The Dark Millennium)
- Blood Of Asaheim 
- StormCaller 
- Shadowsword 
- The Ashes Of Prospero (Space Marine Conquests)
- Forges Of Mars Omnibus


----------



## Revokation

The following books have been sold :

- Deathwatch 
- Ultramarines
- Sons Of Corax
- The Red Path 
- Deathwatch : Ignition 
- Dark Angels : Lords Of Caliban 
- Trial By Blood 
- The Carnac Campaign 
- The Greater Good (Caiaphas Cain Novel) 
- The Emperor's Gift 
- Deathstorm (Shield Of Baal) 
- Engines Of War (Space Marine Battles)
- Ferrus Manus - The Gorgon of Medusa [Horus Heresy Primarchs] 
- Horus Heresy : Visions Of Heresy (2 Leather-bound tomes in a large slipcase)


----------

